# 20” Colson loop tail 38?



## rickyd (Nov 2, 2022)

Basically as found added seat I had. Needs some spokes tires and a kid. Nothings been apart. Older repaint that looks like it might come off. Shipping actual cost or 125 located 65706


----------

